# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  النجمة يلحق الهزيمة الثانية بالرفاع

## loveme1407

ألحق النجمة الهزيمة الثانية هذا الموسم بضيفه الرفاع 1-صفر اليوم الثلاثاء على إستاد علي بن محمد في عراد ضمن منافسات المرحلة السادسة عشرة من الدوري البحريني لكرة القدم.
وقاد محمد الطيب النجمة إلى فوز ثمين على الرفاع بعد أن سجل الهدف في الدقيقة الخامسة من الوقت بدل الضائع من ركلة حرة نفذها صاروخية فسكنت الزاوية اليسرى لمرمى الرفاع (90+5).
ولم يستغل الرفاع أفضليته وأهدر لاعبوه العديد من الفرص المحققة أبرزها عن طريق حسين سلمان وعبدالله عبدي وهداف المسابقة عبد الرحمن مبارك.
ورفع النجمة رصيده إلى 24 نقطة وتقدم إلى المركز السادس، فيما بقي الرفاع على رصيده السابق 36 نقطة في صدارة الترتيب بفارق نقطة أمام الأهلي الثاني.
وفي مباراة أخرى، استعاد المنامة نغمة الانتصارات بعد سلسلة من الهزائم والتعادلات على حساب مدينة عيسى بهدفين نظيفين لعيسى موسى (51) والعاجي سيدريك فيين (57).
ورفع المنامة رصيده إلى 21 نقطة وتقدم إلى المركز التاسع، فيما تجمد رصيد مدينة عيسى عند 4 نقاط وظل في المركز الثامن عشر قبل الأخير.
ويلعب غداً الأربعاء المحرق مع الرفاع الشرقي، والأهلي مع البسيتين، وتختتم المرحلة الخميس فيلتقي الاتفاق مع الحالة، والمالكية مع الحد، والبحرين مع الشباب.

----------

